# G0704 DRO Scales



## roadie33 (Jan 20, 2017)

I am wanting to buy this DRO setup for my Mill, but am not sure what lengths to tell them for the X Y Z Scales.
I want to make sure they are correct so I don't have problems with mounting.
Any help would be greatly appreciated from someone who has done this for one of these mills already.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/262451604870?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 20, 2017)

Measure the travel of each axis and then tell the seller in no uncertain terms that you are giving him the travel from stop to stop of that axis.  The scale will need to be longer than the travel, but too long will give you problems with mounting the  scale.

OK, I just looked at the ad and the seller does want the travel length and shows all the possible choices.   Accurately measure the length of the travel of each axis in millimeters and then go with the next longest size.  If you are very closely below one of the sizes, and you have extra room for mounting on that axis, it might be smart to go up one size for ease of installation.

By the way, that looks like a good price for that DRO, though you might be able to do a little better on Aliexpress.  The advantage of eBay is that you can use PayPal and get some extra protection.


----------



## ozzie46 (Jan 20, 2017)

That looks exactly like the Unit I got for my G0704 from alibaba. I just told them I had a Grizzly G0704 mill/drill and they sent me what I needed. Send the seller a message and see what happens.  

I have only had it about 3 weeks but am happy with it so far. Resolution is very accurate so far. Returns to zero setting on the dial consistently.

Ron


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 20, 2017)

If you go to the DRO Pros website, they have a good explanation of how to determine the correct length of the scales.

http://www.dropros.com/DRO_PROS_Digital_Readout_Scale.htm


----------



## roadie33 (Jan 21, 2017)

Well I came up with these for travel measurements.

They seem a little short. Do they add some length for the mounting points?
Should I add some to them to make sure they are going to be long enough?

Z Axis, 520MM
X Axis, 470MM
Y Axis, 170MM


----------



## roadie33 (Jan 24, 2017)

I finally decided on this set of DRO and scales. Got a pretty good deal, I think. $ 251.60 They even take Paypal.
aliexpress had it on sale and free shipping. 5um reso.
I just hope I got the sizing correct.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/fre...dout-with-3-pcs-linear-scales/1524501216.html


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Jan 25, 2017)

That is the same vendor that I got my Easson DRO's from, excellent service and no issues.

Free shipping with DHL, almost too good to be true and I was a bit skeptical so I only ordered one set for the mill first to test them out.

Once the first shipment arrived I ordered the ones for the lathe and they just arrived last week.

I think the 200mm (8") scale is actually 13.5" total length IIRC, if you need me to check I can measure them.

David

Edit, I just checked mine and they are 144mm (5 5/8") longer than the travel indicated, if you scroll down to the bottom of the order page (link above) it shows how much to add to the travel length to get the actual scale length.

Hope this helps.


----------



## roadie33 (Jan 25, 2017)

Yeah I finally saw that.
Travel length plus 142 mm is overall length.
So they will be long enough with the extra.
Now, the waiting game starts.


----------

